# Windows Firewall accepting ICMP Pings!!



## pctechiej (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,
I am trying make my aunt's pc as secure as possible. I tested her firewall with GRC Shields UP! Firewall tester and it failed the ICMP Ping test. I have gone into the firewall's advanced settings and everything regarding accepting ICMP ping requests is unchecked....I don't really know what to do next. I have just cleared the computer of quite a bit of adware & 2 trojans with help from the great guys in the malware/virus forum. I really want to get this firewall problem fixed, because she uses this pc as to telework. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
OS: Windows XP SP 3
AV: Avira - just changed from AVG 9
Firewall: Windows
Thanks,
pctechiej


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try fixing it in the router, because that's the device that is responding to pings. :smile:


----------



## pctechiej (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi johnwill,
The pc (desktop) is connected directly to her dsl modem. There's no router involved. 
Thanks,
pctechiej


----------



## pctechiej (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi johnwill,
I found at the problem is the dsl modem/router itself. I pulled up the modem configuration, but couldn't find anywhere to change configuration/settings!! The dsl modem/router is a 
Westell/Proline
Model:E90-810030-06. I didn't realize it was a router also until I looked at the model #! Excuse my earlier post. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Somewhere in the advanced settings, there will be a section to enable/disable ICMP (PING).


----------



## pctechiej (Jan 12, 2010)

i'll check and let u know.


----------



## psd (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...-request-through-your-windows-vista-firewall/

Hope this article will help you.

Thanks and Regards
Dan Brown


----------

